# Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten



## HD4ever (30. August 2006)

so, grad mal eben im Keller nen kleinen Wandhalter zurecht gebastelt um meine 8-9 Schleppruten gut unter zu bringen die im Standrutenhalter keinen Platz mehr haben ... |bla:
recht easy und billig realisiert mit 2 Latten und einem Rundstab ausm Baumark.
büschn sägen, ein paar Löcher bohren und mit ein paar Schrauben in 30 min fertig! etwas Leim in die Löcher für die Rundstab-Rutenhalter und fest sind die ... :m
nun noch mal die nächsten 1-2 Tage schön mit Teak-Holzlasur überstreichen und dann an die Wand damit .....
kann man natürlich beliebig lang,breit für 2 bis ca 57 Ruten machen ;-)


----------



## m@ddy (30. August 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

Tolle Sache,
ich werde gleich in meinen Keller gehen und ein bisschen in meinen Holzlager stöbern. #6 
Der einzigste Nachteil ist, dann kann meine Frau sehen wieviel Angelruten ich habe. 

Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (30. August 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

na siehst .... dann gibts den sogar fast zum Nulltarif wenn dein Holzlager nen bißchen was hergibt :m
ganz einfach - Keller-, oder Hobbyzimmerverbot ;-)


----------



## Ossipeter (30. August 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*



m@ddy schrieb:


> Tolle Sache,
> ich werde gleich in meinen Keller gehen und ein bisschen in meinen Holzlager stöbern. #6
> Der einzigste Nachteil ist, dann kann meine Frau sehen wieviel Angelruten ich habe.
> 
> Jörg




Musst halt sagen, dir ist das Holz ausgegangen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

Super Sache.Allerdings denke ich da eher an mein Boot...

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Der_Glücklose (30. August 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

Hi #h 

nicht schlecht, meiner ist allerdings in 1 min und für ein paar Cent fertig. Habe einfach lange Nägel schräge in die Wand gehauen :m 

Aber deiner sieht besser aus #6


----------



## Knispel (30. August 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> nicht schlecht, meiner ist allerdings in 1 min und für ein paar Cent fertig. Habe einfach lange Nägel schräge in die Wand gehauen :m
> 
> Aber deiner sieht besser aus #6


 
Meine kosteten nix, hatte einige von diesen Regalhaltern mit Schienen auf einem Sperrmüllhaufen gefunden. Nee kosten doch was, die Schrauben und Dübel.|supergri


----------



## m@ddy (30. August 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*



snoek-1969 schrieb:


> Super Sache.Allerdings denke ich da eher an mein Boot...
> 
> Gruss
> Tommi


 
Du kannst dein Boot ins Regal packen, geile Sache  

So ein Regal suche ich auch noch #6 
Mein Boot muss leider draussen bleiben.

Jörg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*



m@ddy schrieb:


> Du kannst dein Boot ins Regal packen, geile Sache
> 
> So ein Regal suche ich auch noch #6
> Mein Boot muss leider draussen bleiben.
> ...


 
Eigentlich wollte ich so einen Rutenhalter an die Bordwand bauchen.

Aber um meine Boote zu stapeln, natürlich auch nicht schlecht.
Allerdings müsste das ganze etwas grösser ausfallen.:q 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## HD4ever (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

so sieht das Endergebnis für mein Schleppgeraffel (+Pilkrute) dann nu aus ... :m
wie gesagt ... ganz easy zu bauen #6


----------



## Ronen (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

Mensch HD4ever.....

Da Du ja voll der handwerklich begabte Handwerker bist.... haste nicht ne Idee wie ich nen Rutenhalter in nen Kastenwagen integrieren kann? Bzw. allg. wie ich einen baue?

Hatte überlegt mit gepolsterten Dachrinnen...aber das kommt mir alles zu murksig rum.

Haste ne Idee?

gruss Ronen


----------



## HD4ever (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

mhm ... bin mir nicht sicher was/wie genau du das meinst ... 
im Auto an der Seite oder Decke ?
gute Frage ... da gabs doch schon mal was hier im Board ... irgendwas mit Holzlatten in die für die Rutenaufnahmen kleine runde Aufnahmen gesägt wurden ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Ronen (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*



> im Auto an der Seite oder Decke ?



das war auch eine Frage die sich mir stellte. 

Habe schon gesucht im board..konnte aber nix finden. ich glaub der "Hornhechteutin" hatte mal nen thread geschgrieben... naja, werde ihn mal antippern.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

ich würde versuchen das auch so ähnlich mit 2 Holzlatten zu realisieren ... ob an der Seite oder unterm Dach müßte man mal gucken wie es am besten passt ...
allerdings dann nicht mit schrägen Stäben zur Rutenhalterung (unterm Dach ja eh fürn Ar***) sondern entweder mit normalen Gerätehaltern ausm Baumarkt, wie man sie als Wandhalter für Schaufel,Spaten etc. nimmt, oder noch einfacher mit ner kleinen Holzschraube ca 15-20cm lange Klettbänder  in der Mitte in regelmäßigen Abständen anschrauben ... |kopfkrat
je Rute 2 St dann sollte nix passieren können während der Fahrt ...


----------



## Ronen (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

morgen wird das Auto gebracht. Ich messe dann mal alles aus und teste mal bissl rum. Bin leider nicht so der handwerker und werde ggfls nochmal nachfragen.

Danke

gruss Ronen


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

@ Ronen

Ich fahre einen Kangoo als Angel- Jagd- und Räuberauto.  
Hab mir eine OSB-Platte geholt, zurechtgesägt und mit nem alten Stück Auslegware beklebt.
An die eine Seite Gurtbandschlaufen als Fächer am anderen Ende das Selbe mit elastischem Band um die Ruten fest zu fixieren ohne sie zu beschädigen.
Dann den ganzen Spass mit Winkeln 25 bis 30 cm unter die ja ausreichend hohe Wagendecke geschraubt. Die Aufnahme für die Schrauben am Fahrzeug waren bereits vorhanden, also ohne bohren.
Ich mach mal ein paar Bilder, lässt sich schlecht erklären.
Das Auto hat jetzt sozusagen einen Dachboden eingezogen bekommen. Die Ruten liegen gepolstert und von den beliebig anzuordnenden Schlaufen gehalten und gesichert oben drauf. 
Je nach dem wie man die Schlaufenfächer anordnet ist da Platz für 6 oder mehr Ruten. Maximale Rutenlänge bedingt durch die Länge des Fahrzeuges 3,30 m  bis 3,60 m zweigeteilt.
Für den Transport fertig montierter Ruten ist meine Lösung allerdings nicht optimal (?).
Hab ich jetzt seit 2 Jahren im Gebrauch und bin zufrieden.
Bilder folgen, falls Interesse besteht.

Gruß Tom


----------



## basswalt (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

den habe ich mal im web gefunden. lässt sich leicht transportieren. kann auch im boot benutzt werden.


----------



## Ronen (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*



> Bilder folgen, falls Interesse besteht.



Interesse ist da!


----------



## arno (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

Ich hab gar keinen Platz an der Wand.
Ich hab die Ruten in zwei Eimern stehen und dann vorsichtig in der Ecke angelegt.Ist echt nicht optimal!
Muss mir mal so ein Teil besorgen oder selber machen so wie das von Basswalt.


----------



## grintz (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

Hey,ho !        

Der Trööt kommt mir ja wie gerufen #6 !
Habe gestern mal wieder ärcher mit der Hausverwaltung (Muddi) gehabt, weil mein Geröddel in allen Ecken verteilt steht. Hier mal ne Rute, da mal ne Tasche usw.... ihr kennt das |supergri !

Jetzt will ich mir auch mal so eine Rutenständer/halter basteln...
Hat sowas schonmal jemand stehend konstruiert ?

so long


----------



## Living Dead (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> nicht schlecht, meiner ist allerdings in 1 min und für ein paar Cent fertig. Habe einfach lange Nägel schräge in die Wand gehauen :m
> 
> Aber deiner sieht besser aus #6



Hab ich auch so gemacht....worauf es von der lieben Frau auch gleich eins auf die Mütze gab 

Naja so 130er Verzinkte sind ja auch nich gerade schon in der Wand|rolleyes


----------



## ebenezer (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

Ich hatte auch keinen Platz an der Wand.
Was bleibt da? Die Decke!
Ausm Baumarkt die größten und dicksten Wäscheleinenhaken geholt, im Schraubstock so weit aufgebogen, daß ein Rutengriff drin abgelegt werden kann und dann in der Garage an die Decke gedübelt. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Michael Mauel (24. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

hi ebenezer die ruten in der lage zu lagern ist der tot jedes blanks ,er wird sich auf die dauer verziehen und dann ist die rute bzw die ruten hin
gruß Micha


----------



## nibbler001 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

Fürn Autorutenhalter guck ma hier: http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=1106.html

@Michael:

Natürlichkann die Rute dabei durchbiegen, aber vom Prinzip herr ist der Deckenhalter genauso wie der Wandhalter. Wenn man die Ruten Liegend lagert sollte man schon mehr als einen Auflagepunkt haben (Am bestern 4-5)


----------



## dirk-mann (24. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

Moin

warum sollte der Blank sich denn durchbiegen etwa vom Gewicht der 
Rolle, glaub ich nicht.

gruß dirk


----------



## nibbler001 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

Der Blank kann durch sein eigenes Gewicht durchbiegen:

Da wo nichts den Blank stützt kann er nachgeben und biegt durch.

El einfacher versuch leg mal ne schnur über zwei Punkte, in der Mitte hängt sie durch.
Leg sie auf ne Plane Fläche, dann bleibt sie auch plan liegen.

Beim Blank is das durchhängen zwar nicht so stark zu sehen, da er steifer als die Schnur ist, abre es ist da. 
Vor allem bei weicheren Ruten kann man das oft sehr gut sehen. 

Das Bild stellt das mal Bildlich dar. (zweites ist natürlich sehr extrem dargestellt).


----------



## dirk-mann (25. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

Moin

ne rute ist doch kein stück schnur dummer vergleich hast schon mal ne schnur in den standrutenhalter gestellt der sackt zusammen darum werden die ruten die lange beim händler stehen auch kürzer

gruß dirk


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

Also meine Angelruten hängen seit Jahren unter der 
Decke und durchgebogen ist da noch lange nichts. 

(Oh man war das schwer zu formulieren ohne das Honeyball ein gefundenes Fressen findet) :q


----------



## nibbler001 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

@dirk: Der vergleichist nicht unsinnig, sondern war nur n Versuch bei welchem man sehr gut sehen kann in welche Richtungen die Kräfte wirken. Wenns dir nicht gefällt, probiers mal mit ner Federrute aus, dann wirste sehen das die durchbiegen (Passiert sowohl bei nem Wagerechten, wie auch bei nem Senkrechten). 
Bei den meisten Ruten wirst du es im Endeffekt zwar nicht wirklich bemerken, der effekt ist aber da.
Das ist etwa so ähnlich wie der Unterschied zwischen HEck- und Frontbremsen. Physikalisch gesehen ist ne Frontbremse besser und Effektiver. In der Praxis macht dies natürlich auch einen Unterschied, welcher allerdings nur bei besondertem draufachten und im Hochleistungsbereich zum tragen kommt.

Der Effekt des Durchbiegens ist z.B. auch schon seit Jahrtausenden bekannt, so haben die Griechen beim Tempelbau durch kippen der Säulen bzw. Bogenförmige Querbalken die Tragkraft erhöht und einen Graden Balken erzeugt.


----------



## Balaton1980 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

der vergleich ist gut allerdings nicht richtig durchdacht.
schließlich lässt man die ruten, wenn sie an der decke im keller z.b. hängen, natürlich nicht an den äußeren zwei punkten des blanks aufliegen - ist ja auch absoluter schwa...sinn #q
man muss den abstand anhand der ruten festlegen, denn dieser ist bei ner feederrute mit sicherheit anders als bei ner karpfenrute (wurde ja schon angedeutet). 

den abstand einfach dritteln, vierteln o.ä. und feddich - 4, oder 5 punktauflage ist absolut nicht notwendig. is ja eigentlich ne logische geschichte für die man nicht die römer, griechen, oder ägypter braucht 

an meiner decke hängen keine ruten durch und da hängen einige |supergri

(wenn die ruten an der decke soviel zeit haben, dass sie durchbiegen können dann geste zu wenig zum angeln )


----------



## nibbler001 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

@ballaton:

Hab eben erst gesehen das die Ruten unter der Decke mehrere Ösen haben.

Stimm dir aber komplett zu, nur leider besteht das Problem das der gezeigte Halter nur zwei Auflagepunkte besitzt (1. Post)


----------



## flexxxone (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

moin moin

die Deckenrutenhalterung find ich an sich ganz gut...

nur würde ich evtl. die Haken noch mit Moosgummi umwickeln, oder irgendwas anderes um den Blank zu schonen.  

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## stefano89 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

So, hole den Thread mal aus der Versenkung.
Also das mit dem Durchhängen finde ich einfach nur totalen Schwachsinn. Der Effekt ist zwar da, bewirkt aber rein garnichts bei den Ruten. Es sei denn, du lässt sie mal 50 Jahre an den aüßersten 2 Punkten hänen, dann machts vielleicht 1mm aus...
Und Mehrpunktauflagen sind auch nicht nötig, weil es erstens nicht genau realisierbar ist, dass die Rute an allen Punkten aufliegt und wie schon gesagt eigentlich nix durchbiegt. Der Blank der Ruten ist so leicht, dass die auf den Blank in Richtung der Erdbeschleunigung wirkenden Kräfte vernachlässigbar klein sind.
Greez Steffen


----------



## Angelzwerg (5. November 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

Hallo!
Ich habe meine Wandrutenhalter auch selber gebaut.Ich persönlich finde Wandrutenhalter auch praktischer.Also,ich habe einfach ein 40er PVC Rohr genommen und vier Löcher gebohrt.Oben zwei die sich gegenüber liegen und unten zwei die sich gegenüber liegen.Auf einer Seite müssen die Löcher ca. 10mm Durchmesser haben,da da nachher das Bit durch muss.Auf der anderen Seite reichen 3mm.Nun noch an der Wand befestigen,fertig.(Ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden wie ich das meine,wenn nicht#c,bitte mailen!)

Gruß Angelzwerg#h


----------



## flexxxone (5. November 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*



Angelzwerg schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden wie ich das meine,...



Ehrlich gesagt #d nein |kopfkrat

Hast Du evtl. ein paar Bilder?

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## CarlooSR (12. November 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

ich stell meine konstruktion au ma rein ... bissel mühe gegeben soll ja fürs zimmer sein ...
http://www.5load.de/img_62440_krg.gif

http://www.5load.de/img_62441_jcw.gif

http://www.5load.de/img_62442_azv.gif


----------



## Bobster (12. November 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

Ja...mmhhhh #c

Sicherlich hast Du Dich bemüht....:q

Die fächerförmige Anordnung finde ich nicht gelungen,
denke aber, es ist geschmackssache.
Persönlich bevorzuge ich eher eine liegenden/hängenden
Anordnung.

Aber jeder so wie er möchte und allemal besser als alles
in der Ecke liegen zu haben, also zweckdienlich.


----------



## CarlooSR (12. November 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

ich mag dieses fächer design, hab das mal irgendwo gesehn ...fand das tiersisch geil ...

PS
bobster :ich kenn den flugplatz in meinerzhagen waren da immer aufm rollertreffen


----------



## Kampfknödel (20. November 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

Warum lasst Ihr eigentlich die Rolle an den Ruten - die stauben doch unnütz ein.

Wenn sich die Ruten liegend durchbiegen, werden die dann stehend ......kürzer?

Nix für ungut  :vik:


Schönes WE


----------



## Balaton1980 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*



Kampfknödel schrieb:


> Warum lasst Ihr eigentlich die Rolle an den Ruten - die stauben doch unnütz ein.
> 
> 
> Schönes WE


 

und auch du gehst eindeutig zu wenig zum angeln


----------



## Angelzwerg (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rutenwandhalter in 30 min für 10 EUR für xx-Ruten*

Hi!
Also eigentlich habe ich einfach nur ein 40er PVC-Rohr genommen,es an die Wand geschraubt und die Rute reingesteckt.Petri Heil #6!

Gruß Angelzwerg#h


----------

